# Using MoCA with Airport Extreme



## bt112 (Aug 6, 2014)

Pertinent Details:

I just got a Roamio Plus. I have an existing Premiere. They are both on the first floor of my house. My Modem & Router are on the second floor of the house and too far away from either Tivo to connect directly with Ethernet. The router is an Airport Extreme. My cable provider is Comcast Xfinity.

Currently both boxes are set up using Wifi with G Adapters and each is in close proximity to an Airport Express set up to extend/boost the network. The signal on both boxes is 100%. Here's the thing though...I need to be able to stream from one Tivo to the other and it's my understanding that to do so I need to set up a MoCA network, that my Wifi network is not fast enough.

I've checked on the Internet, on Apple's Support forums and on the Tivo forum and nowhere can I find a direct answer to my question whether my Airport Extreme is compatible with a MoCA network. Most of the questions and answers have to do with Verizon's FIOS and since I have Xfinity they don't apply to me.

From some of what I've read I'm getting the impression that if I hook a MoCA adapter up to my Airport Extreme box and a second MoCA adapter up to my Tivo Premiere I should be good to go. However I'd sure appreciate someone who knows a lot more about this than I do confirming whether I'm correct.

Thanks for any help you can give.

Beth


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Should work. 

MOCA is invisible to your router. And thus it doesn't matter what router you have.


----------



## shrike4242 (Dec 1, 2006)

All the MoCA adapter is a physical bridge between Ethernet and co-ax cable. The router has nothing to do with using MoCA. 

As long as you have a MoCA adapter plugged into your router's Ethernet and the other one is on the Tivo Premiere's Ethernet port, you're good and all three devices should talk with one another.


----------



## --Scott-- (Feb 24, 2014)

To create the best viewing experience it is recommended to have the Roamio connected to wired Ethernet vs Wireless. Wireless bandwidth isn't the same as what is provided via wired connections. Is it possible to move the router or cable modem closer to the Roamio to make a wired connection?

MoCA comes to play by connecting Coax cable to the back of your Roamio in addition to the wired ethernet. Then through the roamio settings you can created a bridged MoCA/Ethernet network. Now the ethernet protocol should be running on wired and coax lines. When your other TiVo devices are connected to coax it connects them to your ethernet-based network and you should be good to go. ...I strongly recommend the use of a POE (point of entry) filter on the primary coax line coming into your house. This prevents network access to your LAN via the coax to the neighborhood.


----------



## bt112 (Aug 6, 2014)

I feel a whole lot more confident than I did yesterday when I first posted my question.

Beth


----------



## grahamwright1 (Sep 25, 2005)

bt112 said:


> Pertinent Details:
> 
> Currently both boxes are set up using Wifi with G Adapters and each is in close proximity to an Airport Express set up to extend/boost the network. The signal on both boxes is 100%. Here's the thing though...I need to be able to stream from one Tivo to the other and it's my understanding that to do so I need to set up a MoCA network, that my Wifi network is not fast enough..
> 
> Beth


The G adapters probably aren't fast enough, but I DO have my Roamio connected by Ethernet to my second AirPort Extreme, and my Mini connected to another AirPort Extreme. Both the Airports are wirelessly connected to my main router and external access. Performance in this configuration is fine for watching TV on the Mini, so I didn't bother with the MoCA at all.

Downside is you would ned to pickup some used Airport's, but it's very easy to make it work this way.....


----------

